# My boys <3 (pictures)



## JuicyLucy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new. Thought I'd start off my introducing my rat family!









This is my first rat, Meeko. He is a baby here but I can't seem to find any adult pics of him! 









This is all 3 together, Meeko is camera shy..









Gorgeous Bailey!









Templeton posing for his halloween photo! What a babe


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

Awwww they are gorgeous.


----------



## JuicyLucy (Jan 3, 2011)

Thankyou! I think so too


----------



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

OMG MEEKO IS ADORABLE WITH THOSE BIG FLOPPY EARS!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Extremely adorable!
I see you too have a liking for dumbo ears. Don't get me wrong, standard ears are cute too. But nothing compares to those floppy, wide ears that just make them look so darn cute <3 Thanks for sharing your ratties with us, I hope to see more pictures in the future


----------



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

Aaaaaawww they're so sweet!!! Especially that first pic of Meeko!


----------

